# Not his usual self?



## Kuro Sun (Dec 19, 2008)

Spartus is not acting his usual self this past week. He's been sleeping, A LOT, day and night. I have to wake him up so he can eat. He refuses to drink most of the time. He only drinks about once a day. 
can anyone tell me whats wrong with him? Is he sick? I checked his belly and its still warm. I cant go to the vet to check on him b/c its closed for the holidays.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I can't say for sure what's wrong with him, but the first thing i would try is to warm up his cage. What temperature is it right now? Try keeping it at 75-76F and see if that helps. Alot of times when they slow down, sleep alot...they're too cold, even if they feel warm to you. You should also count his kibble when you feed him, then count again the same time the next day so you know exactly how much he is eating.


----------



## Kuro Sun (Dec 19, 2008)

Our normal room temperature in Malaysia pretty much never drops below 77*F and that is only on a very rainy, very windy night. Most of the time it is around 80*F and in the hot season it can even go past 85*F. Unless hes in an air-conditioned room. So I don't really need to heat up his cage. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

Is he getting at least 12 -14 hrs of light a day? If not, that can make them sleep more and try to hibernate. Be sure to have a light on in the room for a minimum of 12 - 14 hrs.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Air-conditioning can cause cold drafts. Is your hedgehog's cage anywhere near the air conditioning vent? While the air temperature may be adequate a cool draft can cause problems.


----------



## Kuro Sun (Dec 19, 2008)

Yes, he is getting 12-14 hours of light. I'd never let his cage near an air conditioned room.


----------

